# How can I remove a post I added to the wrong forum?



## Nike (19 May 2013)

I've just reported myself and have asked to have a post removed that I realised I put in the wrong section.

Was wondering why you don't have a note on post removal protocol on the 'How can I?' section..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 May 2013)

You can't - message a moderator who will move it for you


----------



## Nike (19 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You can't - message a moderator who will move it for you


thx
I just reported myself..


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2013)

@Nike
Removed it as requested


----------



## Nike (19 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @Nike
> Removed it as requested


 
thankyou!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

I have a function to delete posts within a certain time frame. It is at the bottom of the page alongside the 'Edit' button (something I NEVER use! ).

Is it just me?? Am I special? (don't answer that last one!).


----------



## Nike (20 May 2013)

Hi doug
Thanks for the welcome! Yea, im not sure what the deal is with the option to delete posts and how it works. I've queried it with the mod - re protocol and function. 
I'm the end I reported myself and asked for it to be removed because I saw no delete/remove option.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

Yes, sorry, Welcome, I should have said!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2013)

Welcome, Nike!

The Delete function might be a privilege that you earn after making so many posts, but you probably have enough now anyway.

You can only edit/delete your posts for a short window of time and I think that period might be extended as you become more established here. I seem to have a 24 hour window - I can see the Edit/Delete buttons on posts that I have made in the last 24 hours but not on older ones. 

PS I think you can only delete the first post in a thread if nobody has replied to it. (It would be pretty bad if a poster could arbitrarily go back and delete their old threads which might contain hundreds of interesting replies.)


----------



## Nike (20 May 2013)

Hello
thanks for the note!


----------



## Nike (20 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, sorry, Welcome, I should have said!


 no worries


----------

